# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Biologisch

## valerie437

Hallo!

Ik onderzoek voor mijn bachelorscriptie de karakters van mensen die biologische producten kopen. Graag zou ik aan u willen vragen om mijn enquête in te vullen, het duurt zon 3 minuten. Alvast bedankt!

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=284204

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb hem ingevuld hoor, hopelijk heb je genoeg reacties ontvangen  :Smile:  Succes!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Valerie  :Smile:  ik ook ..succes !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## spiritueel

Heb hem ingevuld

----------

